# Hello



## Armacc (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello.

I live in shropshire and i currently do not own any mice. When i was about 13/14 years old i owned 7 mice but sadly they have passed away since. Its proving quite tricky to locate somebody who is selling mice in my area hence why i have now joined this forum. I am interested in any mice variety, i would love to at some point own a hairless one too.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very pleased to meet you


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Must it be a strictly 'true' hairless mouse that you are after, or would you be happy with a fuzzy hairless. Looks much like a hairless but has kind of a peach skin velvet. I only know one breeder with true hairless and they come with health problems which may not be suitable for a pet owner, but fuzzy hairless have no health issues and quite a few people breed those


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

